# Analog Or Digital Watches In Afganistan



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Whenever I see British troops coming back from Afganistan on the TV, most of them seem to be wearing black digital watches - casio etc. Do they actually get issued with a watch or is it pretty rare these days? What is more popular with troops in Afganistan, analog or digital watches?


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

My nephews mate is in Afghanistan i asked him a while back about watches when we all went out, he was issued a pulsar, has had a cwc before , but he wears a cheap casio sports model,think one of the cheaper iluminators, i brought the same model but found it small and it let in water, but still worked, so ok i guess,

paul


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Most service personnel who come through my place of work on their way out to Afganistan wear G shock type watches - I assume they are buying them themselves. Issue watches I've seen are analogue


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> Whenever I see British troops coming back from Afganistan on the TV, most of them seem to be wearing black digital watches - casio etc. Do they actually get issued with a watch or is it pretty rare these days? What is more popular with troops in Afganistan, analog or digital watches?


On any previous tours I've always worn analogue, never really took much notice of what anyone else was wearing. In Iraq a lot of watches went U/S as they couldn't handle the really fine sand that got every place, my CWC SBS worked perfectly and is is still running fine. In camp we tended to wear them on our belts to prevent the white wrist with our tan.

I think it would probably be the younger guys wearing G-Shock etc, that tends to be what the EFFI and the US PX stock, at good prices.

As for issue watches, in my experience very few get issued these days. I don't think the CQ would be too impressed by loads of bods tipping up at his stores asking for watches. All those 1033's and watches to account for, as if he didn't have enough to do


----------



## broken guzzi (Jan 6, 2010)

I would go with that last post too, on my afghan tour most of my lads had g shocks along with a few suunto's, only one of us had an issued watch, most of the lads don't like them, no alarm , day date etc. G shocks are disposable and can take a beating. I had both, my cwc sbs went wobbly so I used my suunto till I got a seiko 007 later on. Nite watches were sold in the naafi too so a few guys have them but normal naafi stock is g shock. Jim


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Agree with SP and BG - the CBP is the default watch of choice based on price and features, which is how most normal people choose their watches :taunt:

I've found autos to be more reliable in the desert. I've been brought piles of CBPs with dead batteries, broken straps and otherwise non-functioning works over the years. The POSs sold in the bazaars work until you get back to your hooch in most cases. Occasionally they'll last until you forget to take them off in the shower :groan:

Issued watches are rare other than in SF units and other agencies. I tell folks to spring for a solar watch if they don't want an auto. At the very least, something with an easily user-serviceable battery like the Suuntos if you're into the ABC functions (which never seem to work that well for me).


----------



## 4time2go (May 3, 2009)

Germany had issued 15,000 pcs analog digital in 2002. I just received this:










Edit by moderator...

Please dont add links to these posts, talk about the watch but dont make your posts adverts.....


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

4time2go said:


> Germany had issued 15,000 pcs analog digital in 2002. I just received this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best choice would either be G-Shock or Suunto as long as they are all black.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

Sancho Panza said:


> In Iraq a lot of watches went U/S as they couldn't handle the really fine sand that got every place, my CWC SBS worked perfectly and is is still running fine.


Pleased you said that. I had imagined that the fine sand might be an issue in Iraq, but as I've never been there I was only speculating.

I was actually going to ask if anyone used divers out there, with the rationale that if it won't let water in, then it won't let sand in either?


----------



## watch4me (Jul 4, 2010)

For US forces I don't recall an issued watches. Well, I did once, but they were cheap plastic :bull*******: and I wasn't willing to even take one. Most guys go with digital because there are many features an Analog watch just doesn't provide. Plus the cost is low and if it's destroyed no super loss.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

Was reminded of this pic that openeded found in a different thread the other week...










(Casio Pro-Trek PRW1500 in use)


----------

